# Why is the drive side always on the right?



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

Is there a reason that the drivetrain side is always on the right? Does it not matter and that just became the defacto standard?


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Because that would totally screw up the gearing, and nobody is willing to take the fall.
Defacto Standard.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

De facto standard, I guess ... I can't think of any reason it would matter. The bottom bracket threading would still be the same if the chain swapped to the other side of the bike, because the rotation direction wouldn't change.

Note that some motorcycles are right-side drive while others are left-side.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Here's the opinion of a lefty. The drive side is on the right because a right-handed person would naturally walk the bike while holding it with the right hand. This means the left side of the bike -- the part of the bike without all the gunk, grease and such that could perhaps stain a gentleman's cuff -- would be nearest the walker.


----------



## serious (May 2, 2006)

Mapei is right, that is the reason. Mountain bikers and especially singlespeeders get this.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

A threaded cog (used to be the standard) on the left would spin off with pedal pressure. They could have left-hand threaded this to fix that problem, but I'm guessing that particular part was difficult to machine differently so they stuck with right hand threaded cogs and thus the drivetrain on the right.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Everything is on the right because it is right.

/end.


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

Mapei is right, but you can probably go back further than that.

People used to carry swords on their left (so they could draw with the right hand). That meant the defacto standard for mounting one's horse was from the left hand side (so you didn't impale your horse or get tangled up in the sword), and it still is (though most of us no longer carry swords around). Thus the defacto standard for mounting bikes transfered from that, and you don't want to mount on the side with the drivetrain, so it's on the right.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Because left is Au Gauche.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

*huh?*

Because it would be like living in an alternate universe. Or England.


----------



## beeristasty (Jan 1, 1970)

Standardization on behalf of the majority (righties). Chainring ramps would have to be mirrored for LSD, as well as hubs / cassettes / derailleurs / etc. This would obviously affect economies of scale for producing the RHD "standard," raising prices across the board. Plus for disc brakes, you'd need rear disc mounts on both sides and symmetrical (?) calipers (and likely adding tabs on both sides of a fork and front calipers. Too many options would result in increased cost and compatibility issues with the headaches... Not to mention the uproar from weight weenies.

Of course there are options if you want to be a weirdo and ride a Haro freestyle bike that has LSD.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

natedg200202 said:


> A threaded cog (used to be the standard) on the left would spin off with pedal pressure. They could have left-hand threaded this to fix that problem, but I'm guessing that particular part was difficult to machine differently so they stuck with right hand threaded cogs and thus the drivetrain on the right.


huh sorry, but you're not really making sense with this. 
what about the left-hand threaded lockring that holds the cog on? if you can cut RH threads, you can cut LH threads. LH threads on left pedals...not a big deal.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Jeez!!!! Have we run out of things to talk about?


----------



## orlin03 (Dec 11, 2007)

One day, when i finally justify building a fixed gear, it will be LHD. Just because.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

CougarTrek said:


> Mapei is right, but you can probably go back further than that.
> 
> People used to carry swords on their left (so they could draw with the right hand). That meant the defacto standard for mounting one's horse was from the left hand side (so you didn't impale your horse or get tangled up in the sword), and it still is (though most of us no longer carry swords around). Thus the defacto standard for mounting bikes transfered from that, and you don't want to mount on the side with the drivetrain, so it's on the right.


Remindes me of......

You always walk a dog on your left. This goes back to when dogs were used in battle. You held you dog and shield in your left hand and sword in your right.

I can't even imagine how awkward it would feel to mount a bike from the drive side.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

mtbbmet said:


> I can't even imagine how awkward it would feel to mount a bike from the drive side.


As a lefty, whenever I try to mount the bike from the non-drive side, I topple over. And I always use the right foot to support myself when I'm at a stop. Naturally, this can result in a chain tattoo, but chain tattoos are one of the things lefties have learned to accept gracefully.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Sheldon Brown asked the same question'

http://sheldonbrown.org/gunnar/


----------

